# sączyć jad



## ymar

Jak przetłumaczyć na angielski "sączyć jad" (w serce, w uszy, w duszę)?


----------



## Thomas1

Można powiedzieć: drip with venom, co nie koniecznie musi być poprawne w tej sytuacji, do poprawnego przetłumaczenia niezbędne jest całe zdanie i kontekst.


----------



## ymar

"Drip with venom" nie oznacza dosłownie "sączyć jad" tylko "ociekać jadem". Owszem, słowa mogą ociekać jadem, ale nie o to mi chodzi. "Sączyć jad" to związek frazeologiczny o ustalonym znaczeniu, więc kontekst nie jest potrzebny. (A w każdym razie nie zostanie tu podany. Mam nadzieje, że jest to w zgodzie z zasadami tego forum.) Kiedy sączysz jad w czyjeś uszy, podajesz mu złe myśli, niewłaściwe idee i robisz to powoli, ciągle i skrycie. Będę wdzięczny za sugestie angielskich odpowiedników. 

Niewłaściwie się wyraziłem w pierwszym poście. Nie szukam po prostu sposobu przetłumaczenia tego wyrażenia. Szukam związku frazeologicznego.


----------



## Szkot

You can drip poison (or venom if you like) into someone's ear, usually with the intention of turning someone against a third person.  I don't believe you can drip poison into someone's heart or soul.


----------



## Thomas1

ymar said:


> "Drip with venom" nie oznacza dosłownie "sączyć jad" tylko "ociekać jadem". Owszem, słowa mogą ociekać jadem, ale nie o to mi chodzi. "Sączyć jad" to związek frazeologiczny o ustalonym znaczeniu, więc kontekst nie jest potrzebny. (A w każdym razie nie zostanie tu podany. Mam nadzieje, że jest to w zgodzie z zasadami tego forum.) [...]


Nie jest to w zgodzie z zasadami tego forum (odsyłam do regulaminu). Podanie zdania i kontekstu bardzo ułatwia znalezienie odpowiedniego tłumaczenia, ponieważ (nawet) związki frazeologiczne mogą mieć kilka tłumaczeń w zależności od kontekstu. Poza tym, osoby, dla których polski nie jest językiem ojczystym, mogą mieć problem z poprawną interpretacją frazeologizmów.


----------



## mokinga

The closest expression I can think of in English is “to poison someone’s mind (against someone or something)”.


----------



## ymar

Szkot: Thank you very much. Do you have anything confirming that? I've done some searching and it doesn't seem to be used... I tried this database query in these corpora: [drip] poison|venom. None of the hits confirmed your suggestion.

Thomas: Jeżeli nie jest to w zgodzie z regulaminem forum, to prawdopodobnie temat będzie musiał zostać zamknięty. Nie mam kontekstu, musiałbym go wymyślić, co mijałoby się z celem. Wydaje mi się, że zamknięcie tematu z tego powodu byłoby sprzeczne ze zdrowym rozsądkiem, ale nie ja tu decyduję.

Przepraszam, nie podziękowałem Ci za pomoc. Dziękuję teraz.

mokinga: Thank you. I also think it's close, could be spot-on.


----------



## NotNow

mokinga said:


> The closest expression I can think of in English is “to poison someone’s mind (against someone or something)”.


 
Też _to poison someone's way of thinking_.


----------



## Szkot

ymar said:


> Szkot: Thank you very much. Do you have anything confirming that? I've done some searching and it doesn't seem to be used...


One search engine (uk.ask.com) produces sentences like this:

... a pen-pushing courtier, the snake in the grass, who works tirelessly to *drip* *poison* into the *ear* of the young king ...  [this is the picture I first had in mind - the king on his throne, the courtier standing just behind whispering in his ear]

 ... Meanwhile, Sarah has started to *drip* *poison* into Gail's *ear* by telling her she's glad she won't have to put up with his mood swings anymore ...           

... NGOs are being given their head and either cherry-picking or distorting the actual findings to *drip* *poison* into the *ear* of government. ...


----------



## ymar

NotNow: Thanks!

Szkot: So it's probably used, thank you! I have problems replicating these results though. I must be using that search engine improperly. That's not a linguistic question, but what should I do to get the results? I go to that site and type_ drip poison ear_ getting only rubbish...


----------



## Szkot

Well it's not 'probably used', it's actually used .  My three quotes are on the second page of results for this search


----------



## kknd

"to speak poison into sb's ear" also seems to be okay.


----------



## ymar

My thanks to all of you. You were very helpful!


----------



## ania_lo

Mój słownik "Kościuszko Foundation" proponuje wyrażenie: _spout_ lub _spew venom._ Zaznaczam, że to słownik użycia amerykańskiego, więc być może Brytyjczyk by tak nie powiedział, ale warto znać każde użycie.


----------



## ymar

Cześć, Ania; dzięki za pomoc. Zwróć uwagę, że "spout" i "spew" mają nieco inne znaczenie niż "sączyć". Oba wskazują na _gwałtowne_ plucie/rzyganie.


----------

